# Tuning horns by ear?



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

Guys,
I have no RTA, but I have a pair of CD1ProMH's that are a decade old that I've not gotten installed yet. I now have at my disposal a Kicker SX700.4 amp, so I can tweak to my heart's content from my driver's seat (got the controller coming too!). The question is, where do things generally get nasty on them? They don't have to be perfect, but having a clue where to tweak (by frequency) will give me a serious headstart in tuning.

Also, I'm thinking of installing these horns, but have only the factory 2 ohm Monsoon mid right now (02 Regal GS)...I know there's not going to be a ton of midbass, but I'll take any suggestions I can for how to make this work until I can get new mids. BTW, running all active. 

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

You can search for tuning recommendations or maybe someone has a link.

Heres a a good start 

Xover HP filter 1200Hz @ 24dB/oct

Eq for 1/3rd octave
2Khz -2 to -4
2.5Khz -4 to -6 
3.1Khz -4 to -6
4Khz -2 to -3

Optional
6.3Khz -2 to -3
8 Khz -1 to -3

12Khz +2
16khz +4
20Khz +6


Eric


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Id also cut 1khz, 1.6, some

and 250-800 tend to be problem areas in many cars

specifically 250-400 usually needs cut by a few db


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, that is exactly what I'm looking for!

Eric


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Nismo said:


> Thanks guys, that is exactly what I'm looking for!
> 
> Eric


where are you in MD? Chefhow and I host shows in Baltimore during the warmer months and Id be glad to give you a hand with tuning if you need it


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Nismo said:


> Guys,
> I have no RTA, but I have a pair of CD1ProMH's that are a decade old that I've not gotten installed yet. I now have at my disposal a Kicker SX700.4 amp, so I can tweak to my heart's content from my driver's seat (got the controller coming too!). The question is, where do things generally get nasty on them? They don't have to be perfect, but having a clue where to tweak (by frequency) will give me a serious headstart in tuning.
> 
> Also, I'm thinking of installing these horns, but have only the factory 2 ohm Monsoon mid right now (02 Regal GS)...I know there's not going to be a ton of midbass, but I'll take any suggestions I can for how to make this work until I can get new mids. BTW, running all active.
> ...



A little off topic but those the car you have has a very good layout for a good sounding car with that nice long and smooth dash.... Just though I'd mention. 

Good luck with the install, and tuning!


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm in Elkton, so I'm a decent bit away, but I do get to Baltimore on a fairly regular basis. I've never done horns before, so some help would be fantastic for my 1/12 octave capabilities! I'm looking at installation some time around when it gets warm...so I'll definitely keep that offer in mind.

@MMiller, I'm glad to hear that. I had an Audi with an asymmetric dash (different heights), that was very shallow front to back...tried mounting the horns and just gave up on it!

Eric


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Nismo said:


> Guys,
> I have no RTA, but I have a pair of CD1ProMH's that are a decade old that I've not gotten installed yet. I now have at my disposal a Kicker SX700.4 amp, so I can tweak to my heart's content from my driver's seat (got the controller coming too!). The question is, where do things generally get nasty on them? They don't have to be perfect, but having a clue where to tweak (by frequency) will give me a serious headstart in tuning.
> 
> Also, I'm thinking of installing these horns, but have only the factory 2 ohm Monsoon mid right now (02 Regal GS)...I know there's not going to be a ton of midbass, but I'll take any suggestions I can for how to make this work until I can get new mids. BTW, running all active.
> ...


Do you have an iPhone or Android? I believe there's an RTA app for both.


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

iPhone. Is the RTA any good?

Eric


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Nismo said:


> iPhone. Is the RTA any good?
> 
> Eric


Good enough to be a useful tool to tune with.

Eric


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

I use it and it is pretty accurate, I would recommend it for anyone who has a smart phone who needs an RTA. IMO only someone who is trying to compete really needs something better.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Sir, you can use "Passive Equalizers".

So you don't need to tune again your horns.
Trust me, these passive equalizers will give a big improvement on horns.

Thank you.





nubz69 said:


> I use it and it is pretty accurate, I would recommend it for anyone who has a smart phone who needs an RTA. IMO only someone who is trying to compete really needs something better.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

dont mean to thread jack but just wanted to say a long overdue thanks to Eric Stevens for tuning one of my customers cars,it was the 1996 georgia southeastern invitationals, you took the time to listen to and tweak his car for the show.now when it left it was sounding really smooth but height wasnt great,and image was a lil blurry.when he brought it back ,i played madonnas vogue in there, omg that thing was imaging up at the rear view mirror,dead locked image.with great spacial qualities.it was one of his first major events,he was so nervous,he placed forth,he was so proud of that car and that day,to place forth among so many super hq cars.it was a white two door accord coupe like a 93 i think pg amps and eq,alpine head 6 kicker solo 10s and cd-1e and 51/4 component set with the csx xovers.yes cd-1es with id 5 1/4 in the doors! i dont think i ever got the chance to say thanks.so Thank You,for standing behind your product and your customers.

Jeff Patterson, (at the time) Sounds of S.W. Florida,Assistant Installation Manager.


----------

